# Movie Fu



## AceHBK (Jul 23, 2007)

I know we all watch alot of martial arts films and sometimes you can sit and watch some techniques and say.."that is  blah blah blah."

Of course in movies most stuff is just moves or is several things mixed together but what movies have you seen that you could pick out a certain style or saw a movie where someone was doing a form and you recognized it right away?


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jul 23, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I know we all watch alot of martial arts films and sometimes you can sit and watch some techniques and say.."that is blah blah blah."
> 
> Of course in movies most stuff is just moves or is several things mixed together but what movies have you seen that you could pick out a certain style or saw a movie where someone was doing a form and you recognized it right away?


 
Jet Li, Once Upon a Time in China 2, he teaches Aunt Yee two qinna techniques I know in the same sequence I learned them.  It was a bit of a shock, but also pretty cool.


----------

